# Wasserverlust Wasserfall



## Klax (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

schön das ich dieses Forum gefunden habe.

Nun mein Problem :

Habe mir vor einem Jahr einen Wasserfall gebaut und habe das
Problem mit Wasserverlust ca. 200 Ltr. in der Std.

Zu den Daten

Höhe  4m
Länge 6m
Breite oben 80 bis unten 150 cm
Aufangbecken ca. 600 l ist Dicht  
Pumpe: Profimax 40.000

Habe 1mm Folie ausgelegt 150cm und darüber zum Schutz der Folie Flies
gelegt.

Nun denke ich das ich beim Modelieren Fehler gemacht habe, weil das
Wasser ca. in der Mitte  links und wohl auch rechts Wasser verliert 
Habe dann den Wasserfall Imprägniert mit mässigen Erfolg 

Nun habe ich mir gedacht den Wasserverlauf ab den mittlern Bereich auf
80 cm einzukürzen  ???

Wer kann mir mit einem Rat helfen ???

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit wieviel normalen Verlust aufgund von Verdunstung
man rechen muß ???

Werde versuchen einige Bilder hochzuladen  


viele Grüsse
Klax


----------



## Kalle (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo,

also 200 Ltr/Stunde ist enorm viel. Einfach viel zu viel.  

Auf die Schnelle würde ich dir empfehlen (wäre das einfachste) die Pumpenleistung zu reduzieren. Ob das bei deiner Pumpe möglich ist, das wirst du bestimmst selbst wissen.

Ansonsten gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit, die dann wäre da wo viel Wasser herausspritzt, nocht etwas hochzumauern.

Sonst gibt es da - glaube ich - wahrscheinlich keine andere Möglichkeit.

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## jochen (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hi Klax,

200ltr/h...da staune ich wie morphantro   

also da muss schon einiges schief gelaufen sein,
das kann keine Kleinigkeit sein, ich bin gerade beim Austesten meines Wasserfalles und ich verliere so mal 100ltr. am Tag und ich hoffe noch auf die Schliche zu kommen wo das Wasser abgeht.
Bei mir sind es Falten die über verschiedenen Wegen Wasser verlieren.
Ich benutze dann wohl Bleche, Siliokon, aufgeklebte Folie (auf der Folie) um den Wasser den _richtigen_ Weg zu weißen.
Wie auf deinen Bildern zu sehen ist hast du sehr viel mit Mörtel gearbeitet, der Mörtel könnte eine Kapillarwirkung verursachen somit das viel Wasser entzogen wird.
Aber bei deinem Verlust müssen schon mehrere Faktoren zusammenwirken.

Es könnten sein,

der Mörtel (Kapillarwirkung)
zu kurze Folie am Wasserfallrand,
schlecht verlegtes Flies, das Wasser zieht,
eine defekte Folie,
undichte Klebestellen und und und...


----------



## Klax (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo Morphantro,

vielen Dank für den Tipp 

Deshalb meine Frage ob eine Reduzierung in der Breite von mitterler Stelle 150cm auf 80cm was bringt ???

Für weitere Ideen wäre ich dankbar 


viele Grüße
Klax


----------



## Klax (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo jochen,

vielen Dank für die Antwort 

alle Deine Punkt könnten zu treffen  

wo sollte ich anfangen den Verlust einzudämmen 

viele Grüße

Olaf


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo Olaf,

Willkommen im Forum.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall systematisch vorgehen und nicht mal hier und mal da suchen. 
Als erstes Schläuche und Schellen kontrollieren, dann die Folie/Vlies. Die Folie muss eigentlich mit der Teichfolie verklebt werden, außer das Wasser fällt regelrecht in den Teich. Das Vlies muss überall kürzer als die Bachlauffolie sein, sonst zieht es Dir das Wasser über das Vlies in das Erdreich neben dem Teich/Wasserlauf. 
Bei dem von Dir beschriebenen Wasserverlust hätte man eigentlich auch eine nasse Stelle finden müssen! 
Sollte es doch der Mörtel sein, wird es wohl nur helfen ein Dichtmittel darauf zu streichen. Wie gut das dann funktioniert, kann ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen leider nicht sagen. Aber andere haben das ja schon probiert und können sicherlich bei Bedarf davon berichten.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## Klax (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

vielen Dank Annet,

ich Denke da ist schon der erste Fehler

Habe nähmlich den Flies ca. 40cm breiter gelegt als die Folie misst  

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man auch das der Flies das Wasser rausdrückt.
Auf einer länge von ca. 2 m ist der Boden auf einer breite von ca. 30 cm
nass !

Da ich eigendlich keine Lust habe alles wieder abzureißen wäre ich für
jeden Tipp dankbar  


viele Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## wolleprinz (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

hi,
super wasserfall echt klasse!
könnte mir vorstellen, das du es mit wasserglas versuchen könntest.
das ist ein flüssig keit zum einstreichen.
zur damaliger (ddr)zeit wurde es in apotheken verkauft und wurde zum reparieren von reagänzgläsern verwendet.wir hatten es einfach mit beton gemischt und somit bruchsteine gemauert. fertig war der teich. ich hab mal wegen meinen bachlauf gefragt es gibt so etwas noch aber teuer .zum einstreichen würde es gehen . müstest dich da mal erkundigen ist glaube ich auch elastisch.frag einfach mal nach .zumindest in ostapotheken sollten sie sowas kennen.
hoffe dir geholfen zu haben .
wolleprinz


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo,

ich kann mir leider nicht vorstellen, dass es irgendeine Substanz geben soll, die man auf das Vlies (geht wahrs. nur noch von unten, da oebn ja die Steine sind!?) auftragen kann... und die dann 100%ig verhindert, dass es Wasser zieht. 
Vlies ist nun mal keine Teichfolie.
Olaf ist da ein schwerwiegender Baufehler unterlaufen. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es da nicht soo viele Möglichkeiten.
*Möglichkeit 1*: Mit dem Wasserverlust leben oder versuchen, ihn durch Minimierung der Wasserfallbreite geringer werden zu lassen.
*Möglichkeit 2*: Ränder freilegen und unter das Vlies eine Teichfolie bringen (wie auch immer Du das bewerkstelligen kannst). Die sich überlappende Teichfolie wird nie 100%ig das Wasser im Wasserlauf halten! Die Ränder der Teichfolie am Rand senkrecht aufstellen, damit das Wasser nicht ins Erdreich gezogen werden kann.
*Möglichkeit 3* und meiner Meinung nach die Beste!
Ränder ringsherum freilegen und das Vlies bis zur Teichfolie kürzen oder, falls irgendwie möglich, eine neue Folie ankleben. Teichfolie danach zum Rand hin senkrecht stellen (auch wenn Du dafür einen Teil des Wasserfalls abreisen mußt), sonst bildet sich horizontal zwischen Steinen/Mörtel und Folie->Erdreich ein neuer Docht. Der ist vielleicht nicht ganz so heftig, aber er wird sich bilden!

Vielleicht hat jemand auch noch ne Idee, mir fällt jedenfalls nichts mehr ein. :?


----------



## Klax (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Antworten 

Ich werde erstmal den Wasserverlauf auf 80 cm einkürzen und diesen auf
ca. 30cm erhöhen. In den Mörtel gebe ich einen WU-Zusatz, wie es beim
Bau von Bodenplatten verwendet wird. Anschließend nochmal Imprägnieren 

Sollte das keine Besserung bringen werde ich den Rat von Annett befolgen
und die ersten zwei Steinreihen wieder wegreißen !

Eine weitere Möglichkeit sehe ich das neu geformte ab der zweiten Stufe
von oben an noch mal mit Folie auszukleiden 
Dann Probelauf zu machen und anschließend mit Flachen Natursteinen
auszukleiden (ohne Mörtel) anschließend noch die Fugen mit 16/32 Kies
zu füllen 
Würde sich noch die Frage stellen wie ich den hochstehenden schwarzen
Rand kaschieren kann:? 

Da ich damit erst in zwei Wochen anfangen kann würde ich mich freuen
über weitere Anregungen, Meinungen, Vorschläge, u.s.w. freuen 

Wenn Interesse besteht werde ich über den Fortschritt berichten 

viele Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## StefanS (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo Olaf,

ich kann da auch nur empfehlen, aus Fehlern zu lernen: Weghauen das Ding und - wenn es denn wieder so etwas werden soll - neu aufbauen. Die Ränder müssen nun einmal höher liegen als die Mitte... Dabei wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass der Wasserfall die zwei, drei nächsten Winter übersteht, wenn Wasser zwischen die Steine eindringen kann. Auch bei völliger Abdichtung wird es aber erheblichen Wasserverlust geben, wobei man bei einer solchen Konstruktion (ich gebe zu: Sie gefällt mir nicht) vergeblich nach Erfahrungswerten fragen wird.

Zudem gestatte ich mir eine grundsätzliche Frage: Die Anlage scheint vollkommen neu zu sein, weit und breit ist keine Pflanze zu sehen (auch nicht im "Auffangbecken"). Noch ganz nett für diejenigen anzusehen, die so etwas mögen. Wie aber wird verhindert, dass das alles zu einer schleimig-fädigen Algenmasse und grüner, faulender Suppe wird ?? Wird die Brühe chemisch gekillt wie in bestimmten Zierbrunnenanlagen ? Dann hat das mit dem Thema Gartenteich aber nur insoweit etwas zu tun, als da irgendeine Flüssigkeit zum Einsatz kommt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Klax (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo Stefan,

Deine Worte bauen mich echt auf  

Sicherlich sind meinerseits Fehler gemacht worden deshalb bitte ich ja
auch um Hilfe 

Auch richtig ist das die Anlage erst ein Jahr alt ist und aufgrund der 
Technik erst jetzt einen Probelauf machen konnte.

Aufgund dessen das ich noch Bauliche Veränderungen vornehmen muß
macht es für mich jetzt keinen Sinn sich um die Beflanzung us.w. zu kümmern 
Mein Betrag bezog sich auch auf einen Wasserfall mit Aufangbecken also
kein Gartenteich.
Was ich leider nicht nachvollziehen kann das ich bei einer Dichtigkeit noch
noch mehr Wasserverlust haben soll oder habe ich das falsch verstanden :? 

Deshalb suche ich nach einer Lösung aus den vorhandenen was zu machen 

bestehen daher noch andere Meinungen, Tipps, Vorschläge:? 

viele Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo Olaf,

auf was Stefan da abzielt?
Schon mal was von Verdunstung gehört? 
Du hast nur 600l im Auffangbecken (wieviel sind da noch drinn, bevor der Wasserfall den Kreislauf schliessen kann?). 
Die heizen sich immens schnell auf, die Steine ebenso. Ich möchte wirklich nicht wissen, wieviel Wasser Du bei einem Dauerbetrieb tagtäglich nachfüllen darfst/musst, damit die Pumpe nicht irgendwann trocken läuft.
Die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden... aber ohne Pflanzen oder Chemie   wird diese Anlage bei Betrieb tatsächlich bald veralgt sein. 
Und das dürfte wohl kaum Dein Ziel sein, oder?


----------



## Klax (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo Annett,

Sicherlich ergibt sich ein gewisser Verlust durch Verdunstung aber keine 200l/h

und genau das ist erstmal mein Problem  

Sicherlich muß nach dem Problem über entspechende Beflanzung und Algen
nachgedacht werden  


viele Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## Kalle (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverlust Wasserfall*

Hallo,

also nach langem Hin und Her, würde ich dir trotzdem empfehlen in der Mitte nochmal links und rechts hochzumauern.

Vielleicht werden aus den 200 l/h  - 200 l/Woche. 

Probiers doch einfach mal aus. 
Wie StefanS es schon sagte die Ränder müssen einfach höher liegen als die Mitte.


Wenns nicht klappt würde ich ehrlich gesagt (meine Meinung), das ganze von Grund auf neu bauen. Aus Fehlern wird man Klug, heißt es so schön.
Das würde dir sicherlich auch noch mehr Ärger ersparen.

Nur ein Tip.

Grüße

Morphantro


----------

